# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Robotic surgery, computer-assisted surgery >  Novel surgical robotic system (NSRS),  Hong Kong Polytechnic University, Hung Hom, Kowloon, Hong Kong

## Airicist

Press-release
"The world’s first internally motorized minimally invasive surgical robotic system for single incision or natural orifice (incision-less) robotic surgery"

March 3, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Hong Kong's world-first surgery robot: 'more precise, less invasive’, operates without cutting patient's body"
System developed by HKU and PolyU researchers features tiny parts inserted via tubes and assembled inside patient’s body

by Elizabeth Cheung
March 2, 2016

----------

